# what bindings should i get



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

i just got a step child jib stck and im trying to save for new bindings im not shure what i should get . im considering union force bindings , drake supersports, burton cartels or whatever u guys recomend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive never rode on any of those, but from the reviews, they seem pretty decent.

What do you prefer, a stiff, or more softer binding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Union*

Get a pair of Unions. They are the most comfortable and durable bindings out there. Me and all my friends ride Union beacause we are all sick of riding shit gear that only last a season or less. I have a pair of union datas and they have lasted 3 seasons and are still going strong. I put them on my split board and got a new pair of forces for my resort deck. I won't ride any other kind of binding. Don't waste your money on anything else. I swear by Union.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Union Force. Go buy it and be happy.


----------

